# Transmission Shop



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

I need to get an adapter installed into a 4L60E transmission to I can connect my transfer case to it and install a v8 into my Jeep. I've got all the parts, even the instructions, but I want a good shop to do it so I don't screw anything up. Any suggestions for Houston? I live in Mo City but willing to travel for good service. The quotes I've received so far at $4-500 which seems a bit high to me, but I've never torn into a transmission so I don't know any better. Thanks


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*The Shop*

The Shop in Alvin, Kris works on a lot of jeeps (member of south Cost Jeeps) and he can help you out. 832 528-2001 tell him Gonzo sent ya

The Jeep Slop Shop is also good and also members of South coast Jeeps
Christian at 281 549-4650


----------

